# Orange is the New Black thread



## tacotiklah (Jun 7, 2014)

I know there are other fans of this show on here. Anyone get a chance to see the start of the second season?


----------



## wankerness (Jun 7, 2014)

I watched the first four episodes of season 2 so far. I like it but am confused by people who try to say it's the best currently running show or whatever. Piper is loathsome (except in flashbacks to her childhood) and a lot of the other characters are just cartoons except in their flashbacks (ex, Suzanne) and many of the others are just boring (ex Tasty). The worst character by far, though, was Alex - every scene with her last season was Agony. I like Red, I really like Taryn Manning's character (she's disgusting but really entertaining and creepy), I like Jason Biggs, I like some of the really minor characters like the one who's getting cancer treatment, and I like the crazy driver chick who is obsessed with her fiancee, but that's about it. It's not funny enough to work as a comedy but most of the characters are too thinly and lazily drawn to work as a dramedy either. The much less liked "Girls" does a better job IMO. At least that one was willing to deal with ugliness of the main characters honestly, this one only really seems to be with Piper and almost every other character is given a tragic backstory where they totally don't deserve to be in prison (or if they do, their emotions were totally understandable!).


----------



## Cloudy (Jun 7, 2014)

My girlfriend has been watching it and Ive been following along in the background. Seems like a decent show but nothing special, cant say I find any of the characters that interesting with exception to Red.


----------



## brutalwizard (Jun 8, 2014)

http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/movies-books-tv-media/243575-netflix-orange-new-black.html

honestly Season 2 just really didn't do much for me. I found myself skipping scenes without losing any context.

I did enjoy miss rosa's backstory and character development the most. Also Lorna Morello's little developments were pretty cool also.

Overall season 2 was not half as interesting to me as season 1.


----------



## Dayviewer (Jun 8, 2014)

?

And on topic, have yet to check this out, might catch a few of the first episodes soon see if I can get into it


----------



## tacotiklah (Jun 8, 2014)

Just finished season 2. I admit it didn't quite capture my interest as much as the first season, but damn it was still good. Rosa's backstory was very interersting, as was Morello's. 



Spoiler



I was pretty pissed at how they had Larry and Polly hook up. That was some low blow shit. They're supposed to be good people and despite all their judgments and shaming of Piper for her past mistakes, they go and backstab Piper like that. I thought it was pretty epic that Piper got furlough (circumstances notwithstanding), which I know for a fact is something that just doesn't happen. (Not all of my family toes the correct side of the law.  )

I absolutely loved the ending of the last episode where Rosa took out Vee with a van while Don't Fear the Reaper was blasting. Absolutely best way to end the season. I cheered so damn loud. Vee was the absolute textbook definition of a sociopath, and would have escalated things to the point where someone good would have actually died. That bitch had to go.


----------



## loqtrall (Jun 8, 2014)

Too much blatant nudity for my taste. Just like Game of Thrones. I get recommended to watch the show, I see some boobs, it's okay, I start to enjoy it, then see boobs and ass every 15 minutes. Not to mention the outright showing of an erect penis and open-legged vagina in the episode where Piper found the phone in the bathroom wall, and not to mention both of those moments came up when one of my family members was walking by looking at the TV.

Call it childish, call it what you will, but I don't feel that nudity should be a "wow" factor of a show to boost it's viewability. I mean, there are plenty of original series that are fantastic despite having little to no nudity, like Breaking Bad, The Wire, Dexter, Sherlock, House of Cards, Fargo, etc. I don't get where putting a shower, sex, and nudity scene in every two episodes is entertaining. I've seen enough nudity, I just want to enjoy the show without seeing every character naked.


----------



## wankerness (Jun 8, 2014)

loqtrall said:


> Too much blatant nudity for my taste. Just like Game of Thrones. I get recommended to watch the show, I see some boobs, it's okay, I start to enjoy it, then see boobs and ass every 15 minutes. Not to mention the outright showing of an erect penis and open-legged vagina in the episode where Piper found the phone in the bathroom wall, and not to mention both of those moments came up when one of my family members was walking by looking at the TV.
> 
> Call it childish, call it what you will, but I don't feel that nudity should be a "wow" factor of a show to boost it's viewability. I mean, there are plenty of original series that are fantastic despite having little to no nudity, like Breaking Bad, The Wire, *Dexter,* Sherlock, House of Cards, Fargo, etc. I don't get where putting a shower, sex, and nudity scene in every two episodes is entertaining. I've seen enough nudity, I just want to enjoy the show without seeing every character naked.



So what you're saying is completely gratuitous constant murders and gore for the most lurid purposes possible are fine, but a few boobs in most episodes is totally unacceptable? That's rather...American!

The nudity in like, shower scenes or whatever is usually done in a realistic way that I don't think is at all gratuitous or distracting, but the sex scenes are another story...they rarely seem to have any point beyond some kind of stupid titillation. It's rarely used to develop character or progress plot, it's just like an annoying aside of sweaty frenzied humping in a bathroom stall.

Speaking of which, that asian girl that gets assigned to room with Piper is one of the most repulsive characters I've ever seen. She's SO annoying and she looks exactly like a female Chang from Community!


----------



## liberascientia (Jun 8, 2014)

Been watching it with my girlfriend this weekend, we watched like all of season 1 last year just after I met her so we were super excited for the new season  we're 4 episodes in at the moment and I'm enjoying it so far.

Gotta disagree with the point about the nudity though. The creators are trying to make it seem as realistic as possible. You don't think if you were in prison with a bunch of other girls for months/years, you wouldn't just get used to them being naked in the bathroom, or ....ing in the toilets? 

I also can't understand how gore and violence is considered totally acceptable for some shows yet the naked human body, one of the very few things everyone on this earth has in common, isn't considered acceptable by the same people.

On a lighter note, did anyone see the scene where Larry and his dad are in the spa and there's gay dudes making out and fapping in the background? My gf almost pissed herself with laughter when she saw it


----------



## MFB (Jun 8, 2014)

That scene was incredibly awkward to watch 

I'm 3 episodes in to the new season and I don't know, it's just not totally clicking for me at the moment which is disappointing because I loved season one. Maybe it'll pick-up for me but I think it was just really over-hyped for what it is.


----------



## tacotiklah (Jun 8, 2014)

I laughed so damn hard at that scene. 

"Dad, why did you take me to a gay bathhouse?"
"Hey, a shiv is a shiv."

hahahahaha


----------



## MFB (Jun 8, 2014)

Schvitz.

Schvitz is the word you're looking for.

edit: god damn, the asian chick has got some solid cans going on despite not looking like she would


----------



## loqtrall (Jun 9, 2014)

wankerness said:


> So what you're saying is completely gratuitous constant murders and gore for the most lurid purposes possible are fine, but a few boobs in most episodes is totally unacceptable? That's rather...American!



Do you remember we're talking about Orange Is The New Black? There's barely violence in that show, let alone murders. But there are tits, ass, and sex as far as the eye can see. I'd just like a solid point to why it should build upon the story when you see a main character naked. I mean, so far, I could have gone all 2 seasons and understood the storyline perfectly without even watching any of the shower or sex scenes. As Brutalwizard said, the show is also full of monotonously pointless scenes that don't build upon the story at all (Like Piper using the phone in the bathroom to play a game, then a huge picture of a big black dick flashes on the screen).

In shows like Breaking Bad and Dexter, the murders and deaths of characters build upon the story, as there aren't many of them per season. Nudity in no way builds upon the story being told in OITNB. It's just there because the creator is self-admittedly obsessed with nudity and sex. She literally said in an interview "I think the more gratuitous sex, the better".


----------



## MFB (Jun 10, 2014)

Holy shit,

The series definitely takes a turn around the half-way mark and picked itself up. Shit got crazy in ways I didn't expect.



Spoiler



Ms. Rosa 4 lyfe


----------



## tacotiklah (Jun 10, 2014)

OMG guise, teh boobiez r evrywhre!!! 



People are naked and have sex in the show. The point of the show is to show what happens in a women's prison. These are some of the things that happen there. Burying your head in the sand and pretending it doesn't happen won't make it go away.

I never understood why people seem so shy when it comes to things like sex and nudity.


----------



## JoshuaVonFlash (Jun 10, 2014)

MFB said:


> Holy shit,
> 
> The series definitely takes a turn around the half-way mark and picked itself up. Shit got crazy in ways I didn't expect.
> 
> ...





Spoiler



Dat end of the season karmic save doe.


----------



## MFB (Jun 10, 2014)

Spoiler



Honestly, I thought things were going to go a lot different when Boo ratted out Red's hole to Vee. That shit went down at the same time they found all the contraband that smelled like shit, so putting two and two together, COs find out the contraband is coming from a sewer pipe, Red catches wind that the COs are trying to find out which pipe, turns over control of it to Vee and drops a little hint then voila! Vee gets caught with control of the sewer pipe bringing in contraband and is put away.


----------



## wankerness (Jun 10, 2014)

The ending of this season made me happy because Rosa was easily my favorite character of this season despite not much screentime but overall it was not that good. I'm not sure if it's actually inferior to 1 or if my tastes have just changed in the last year. By the end I liked the same characters I mentioned above and still hated all the ones I mentioned above, with the addition of that boring-ass protest nun. It doesn't spend enough time with the good ones. At least this season is a bit less guilty of the "everyone is in prison cause the world is unfair to women" thing that the backstories really seemed guilty of in season 1.


----------



## naw38 (Jun 11, 2014)

You know, I wasn't even sure they had backstories in the first season or not. Obviously I remember they had Piper's, her being the kind of lead, but I thought the flashbacks were new for this season.

And whilst typing that, I remembered they had the flashback to that chick who was a track star who went to that party and fell in with a bad crowd or whatever. I don't think it's really trying to show "life is unfair to woman and they shouldn't be in jail", so much as showing that all these chicks aren't necessarily bad people, they just made shit decisions. Which is fair enough, given that they're in a minimum security prison.

Really loved this season. Can't go into detail 'cause I can't be bothered spoiler tagging a whole bunch of junk, but I just thought it was solid. Some nice comedic moments, and some great dramatic turns, especially from Poussey, who was typically the comedic relief last season.


----------



## loqtrall (Jun 11, 2014)

tacotiklah said:


> OMG guise, teh boobiez r evrywhre!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



It's not shyness, it's the total lack of interest. Nudity and sex are being done in every "original series" nowadays, and none of it has any merit to the story itself. It's like they include nudity and sex in the show just because they can. Everyone knows people take showers in prison, it's not a new, obscure, unknown concept, and 95% of the shower scenes in OITNB do nothing for the story/side stories/back stories of the show. It's like they put most of the shower scenes in the episode just because they could, not because they were necessary. Nudity and sex in tv shows is okay, but nudity and/or sex every single episode is ....ing idiotic


----------



## loqtrall (Jun 11, 2014)

naw38 said:


> You know, I wasn't even sure they had backstories in the first season or not. Obviously I remember they had Piper's, her being the kind of lead, but I thought the flashbacks were new for this season.
> 
> And whilst typing that, I remembered they had the flashback to that chick who was a track star who went to that party and fell in with a bad crowd or whatever.



And, just for clarification, in the first season they had backstories/flashbacks for Piper, Red, Janae (track star), Claudette, and a couple other's I'm forgetting.


----------



## TimothyLeary (Jun 11, 2014)

I personally think this scond season was better. Less Chapman time which is good, because she can be annoying, Joe Caputo (the gay version of the egde lol), had great moments, along with the othher correctional officers(there's one line I want to remember but I can't),
and the finale was great! So, thumbs up for the show.


----------



## Ralyks (Jun 12, 2014)

Liked season one better, but season two definitely grew on me around the half way point. Did they already confirm if another season was on the way?


----------



## MFB (Jun 12, 2014)

Ralyks said:


> Liked season one better, but season two definitely grew on me around the half way point. Did they already confirm if another season was on the way?



I believe it's confirmed for summer of 2015


----------



## tacotiklah (Jun 12, 2014)

Woohoo! 

Can't wait for the new season. 
Also, I really hope this series doesn't turn out like Dexter did, where the first 2-3 seasons were awesome, then just turns to complete and utter crap.


----------



## AxeHappy (Jun 16, 2014)

I think it started slow, but everything really came together well.


----------



## Murdstone (Jun 22, 2014)

I just randomly met and hung for a little with Lori Tan Chinn (Chang) a couple hours ago. She's really sweet, it was strange hearing her speak perfect English rather than Engrish.


----------



## wankerness (Jun 22, 2014)

Pics or it didn't happen!


----------



## Murdstone (Jun 22, 2014)




----------



## wankerness (Jun 23, 2014)

Wow, I don't even remember her being in that show. Apparently she's in 9 episodes? I was thinking you meant the hyper-annoying young girl in the new season because I forgot her character name and didn't remember any other asians. MY BAD. That's a pretty weird/cool random encounter.


----------



## AxeHappy (Jun 23, 2014)

You forget the name of a characters whose defining characteristic is her ridiculous name?


----------



## wankerness (Jun 23, 2014)

AxeHappy said:


> You forget the name of a characters whose defining characteristic is her ridiculous name?



For me, her defining characteristic was being really annoying and making me want to fast forward to the next scene! Then they tried to dramatize her with the hunger strike junk. Blech. I'm never good with character names in ANYTHING, though. I usually just remember them by what they do or who the actor/actress is.


----------



## AxeHappy (Jun 23, 2014)

I would say her ridiculous name was part of her ridiculous annoyingness.


----------

